# Moscow Mitch: His Week is Getting Off to a Very Bad Start!



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

First we have this:

Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’



> The advocacy group Public Citizen on Monday filed a formal ethics complaint against Senate Majority Mitch McConnell, accusing the powerful Republican of betraying his oath of office by signaling overt bias in favor of President Donald Trump even before his looming impeachment trial begins.



And then:

McConnell afraid GOP doesn’t have enough votes to dismiss impeachment charges against Trump

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell was once confident he could get rid of the impeachment inquiry against President Donald Trump. As more information becomes available, however, that doesn’t appear to be the case.

A CNN report explained Monday that despite Trump’s urging, forcing senators to vote against a fair trial would put Republicans up for reelection in danger of losing their seats. 

Turtle McConnel is circling the drain and seems to be headed for a legacy as the worst and most partisan majority leader in the history of the Senate


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...


Funny??


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...


CN{Fucking}N...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...



*The advocacy group Public Citizen on Monday filed a formal ethics complaint against Senate Majority Mitch McConnell,*

After Mitch wiped his ass with the complaint, he called up President Trump to discuss the nominee to replace RBG.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...


If McConnell was smart he’d ensure a fair and comprehensive trial be conducted.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...



A harassment move by Public Citizen, a liberal consumer rights advocacy and think tank?



Just how much weight do you think they carry with McConnell? Probably zero plus zero.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm still wondering how in they hell they think they can get rid of the impeachment.  Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever, even if he's not voted out by the Senate. 

Remember, Clinton was impeached by the House as well, but the Senate voted to let him remain in office.  That is Trump's best case scenario right now.  But, with the way that some GOP senators reacted to the briefing on the killing of the general, I'm guessing that some senators are going to rethink their allegiance to Trump.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Funny??
> ...



  Worse than that.  Did you see what the chickenhawk's primary source was?  Rawstory.com—a well-known left *wrong*-wing lies and propaganda source.  When you see Rawstory cited as a source, you can take it as fairly certain that what follows is complete bullshit.

  Once in a great while, CNN reports something that turns out to be true.  Rawstory, not so much.

[ATTACH=full]300094[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If McConnell was smart he’d ensure a fair and comprehensive trial be conducted.



  Congresscriminal Pelosi is still refusing to pass the articles on to the Senate.  If she didn't know damn well that they were bogus, that there is no way that they'd stand up under any kind of trial,and that allowing the process to continue would only expose the corrupt and unethical conduct of her and her accomplices, she'd pass them to the Senate for trial.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > If McConnell was smart he’d ensure a fair and comprehensive trial be conducted.
> ...



Calm down dude.  They are going to reach the Senate either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering how in they hell they think they can get rid of the impeachment.  Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever, even if he's not voted out by the Senate.
> 
> Remember, Clinton was impeached by the House as well, but the Senate voted to let him remain in office.  That is Trump's best case scenario right now.  But, with the way that some GOP senators reacted to the briefing on the killing of the general, I'm guessing that some senators are going to rethink their allegiance to Trump.



  He's not impeached until Congresscriminal Pelosi passes the articles on to the Senate, for trial.  She has so far, refused to do so.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering how in they hell they think they can get rid of the impeachment.  Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever, even if he's not voted out by the Senate.
> ...



Sorry about your bad luck, because they are going to hit the Senate either tomorrow or Wednesday.  By the way, what is going to be your excuse when the Senate gets them?  The Senate doesn't have the authority to impeach the president or not, that power rests in the House.  The only thing that the Senate can do is vote the president out or let them stay.  

The impeachment has happened, and is now a permanent part of Trump's legacy, just like Clinton's.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Calm down dude.  They are going to reach the Senate either tomorrow or Wednesday.



  I'll believe that when it happens.

  Congresscriminal Pelosi has a very clear motive for holding them back, and little motive to do otherwise.  She surely knows damn well what will happen if they reach the Senate, and a proper trial follows, and it will not be good for her nor any of her accomplices.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down dude.  They are going to reach the Senate either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> ...



I think you got that backwards.  There are some GOP people who are very nervous about the upcoming trial.  And, there are several other GOP senators who are pissed at the sorry ass briefing that the WH gave after killing the general.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

JGalt said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...



*Just how much weight do you think they carry with McConnell? Probably zero plus zero.*

Zero squared!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering how in they hell they think they can get rid of the impeachment.  Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever, even if he's not voted out by the Senate.
> 
> Remember, Clinton was impeached by the House as well, but the Senate voted to let him remain in office.  That is Trump's best case scenario right now.  But, with the way that some GOP senators reacted to the briefing on the killing of the general, I'm guessing that some senators are going to rethink their allegiance to Trump.



*Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever,*

Yup.

So will, "First impeached president to be re-elected"


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> I think you got that backwards.  There are some GOP people who are very nervous about the upcoming trial.  And, there are several other GOP senators who are pissed at the sorry ass briefing that the WH gave after killing the general.



  I think it is you who has it backward.  Everyone knows what will happen if those articles are passe don to the Senate, and a trial is held on them.  It's pretty clear why Congresscriminal Pelosi doesn't want that to happen.

  First of all, as a matter of hard fact, there is nothing in those articles that will stand up under any kind of trial.  As it happens, we know that the trial will be biased in Mr. Trump's favor, but even if it wasn't, there just isn't anything in them to legitimately support a conviction.  When Bill Clinton was impeached, they were at least able to get him on a petty instance of perjury, not enough to remove him from office, but enough to get him disbarred for life, prevented from ever again being able to practice law.  They don't even have that much against Donald Trump, and they know it.

  Second, holding a trial on these articles, if it happens, will have the effect of shining a bright light on the abject corruption and abuse of power in which Congresscriminal Pelosi and her accomplices engaged, in conducting this impeachment.  I think very clearly, Congresscriminal Pelosi does not want this to happen, nor do any of her accomplices.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pelosi was right, Trump has been impeached, and that is gonna stick forever, even if he's not voted out by the Senate.
> ...



  He's not impeached, until the Articles are passed on to the Senate for trial.  And at this point, I think it is clear that Congresscriminal Pelosi is not going to allow that to happen.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You're not real up on the news Bobby Boy . It's happening


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 13, 2020)

Democrats will try anything     They are pathetic.   As usual they will continue to lose.     Losers always do.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

Meanwhile the psychotic Ruddy Quasimodo Giuliani thinks that he alone can make this go away

Rudy Giuliani Desperately Wants To Join Trump's Impeachment Defense Team | HuffPost



> And Saturday night, Giuliani told Fox News host Jeanine Pirro he would ask for the U.S. Supreme Court to dismiss the case against Trump, which, in his view, would have the effect of expunging the impeachment from Trump’s record. “I would say if it’s nonconstitutional, it’s null and void,” he said.



"Non Constitutional" Give me a fucking break!! The  SCOTUS has no jurisdiction here,


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're not real up on the news Bobby Boy . It's happening



  It's still bullshit.

  I thought the story might turn out to be that the complaint was hypocritically filed by a group of House Democraps, which would have been hilarious given the outrageous and shameful circus of corruption and misconduct in which they had engaged to conduct the Impeachment hearing against President Trump; only to willfully obstruct the process at the stage of passing it on to the Senate for trial.  A greater act of hypocrisy is difficult to imagine, than that bunch now making any kind of ethics accusation against Senator McConnell in connection with a process in which they are refusing to allow him to take his proper part.

  But it doesn't even turn out to be that.  It's just some meaningless group, that nobody has ever heard of, and nobody recognizes as having any standard, making the complaint.

  Not even fake news.  Non-news.

[ATTACH=full]300113[/ATTACH]


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You're not real up on the news Bobby Boy . It's happening
> ...


Good fucking God Bobby Boy! You seem to be in meltdown mode. Get a fucking grip and read the news.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 13, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good fucking God Bobby Boy! You seem to be in meltdown mode. Get a fucking grip and read the news.



  Do you realize that there is a difference between news and propaganda?  Especially when the propaganda in question is the sort of crap that Rawstory promotes, that is nearly always either blatant lies, or entirely irrelevant, or both?  Most good propaganda at least has some meaningful basis in truth, however that element of truth may subsequently be distorted and twisted to support the propagandist's agenda.  Something that I guess Rawstory's writers have yet to learn that the best lies are derived from truth, rather than just being made up _ex nihilo_.

[ATTACH=full]300116[/ATTACH]


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Congresscriminal Pelosi is still refusing to pass the articles on to the Senate. If she didn't know damn well that they were bogus, that there is no way that they'd stand up under any kind of trial,and that allowing the process to continue would only expose the corrupt and unethical conduct of her and her accomplices, she'd pass them to the Senate for trial.



If Trump were innocent, he'd have no problem letting Bolton testify.  

That's what innocent people do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'll believe that when it happens.
> 
> Congresscriminal Pelosi has a very clear motive for holding them back, and little motive to do otherwise. She surely knows damn well what will happen if they reach the Senate, and a proper trial follows, and it will not be good for her nor any of her accomplices.



A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened.  

The real problem. Even Republicans know Trump is guilty... they just can't sweep it under the rug.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > I'll believe that when it happens.
> ...



*A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened. *

Yeah, the Dems really fucked that up, eh?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



How did the Democrats "fuck up"?  

The antics were all provided by the Republican Committee members whose over the top anger became tedious and at the same time comical.  Not one defended the president, they attack the process but never once did anyone of them offer anything exculpatory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*How did the Democrats "fuck up"? *

They stopped Republicans from calling the witnesses they wanted.

Golly, I hope the Republicans don't reciprocate.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 14, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The Biden's are not relevant to the issue.  They are relevant as victims of trump temerity, his usual use of character assassinations.  How does Hunter Biden's history have any relevance to Trump's action to withhold money appropriate to the defense of Ukraine being under Russia's attack?

The Big Question you've ignored is this aided Russia, as did Trump's foolish move to leave Syria and provide Russian Troops to occupy our base there, and for Russian to gain hegemony in the region,

There is no evidence to relieve doubt that Trump is in bed with Putin and his efforts to reestablish Russia to it's former self.  If trump is reelected we can expect Putin to ignore the Monroe Doctrine, and establish more influence in S. & C. America.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



*The Biden's are not relevant to the issue.*

Ukrainian corruption, Ukrainian phone calls, why aren't they relevant?
And don't forget the whistleblower.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened. *
> 
> Yeah, the Dems really fucked that up, eh?



Trump refused to let witnesses testify...  

Now he doesn't have a choice, unless McConnel buries the evidence. 

I know this confuses you.  The House is like a grand jury.  They ONLY have to provide enough evidence to prove that charges are warranted.   The Senate is the actual trial. That's where we get all the witnesses.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Ukrainian corruption, Ukrainian phone calls, why aren't they relevant?
> And don't forget the whistleblower.



How are they relevant to what Trump did?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...


Agreed  Let's hear from Schiff, Ciaramella and the Bidens


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 15, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...



If McConnell was ethical he’d ensure a fair and comprehensive trial be conducted.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...








Why?  The House did nothing of the sort and they still couldn't come up with a crime.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

westwall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



It seems that you don’t understand much about impeachment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened. *
> ...



*Trump refused to let witnesses testify... *

And so did Democrats.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ukrainian corruption, Ukrainian phone calls, why aren't they relevant?
> ...



Is Ukrainian corruption unrelated to Trump's call?
Is the trigger to the investigation, the "whistleblower", unrelated to the investigation?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



*It seems that you don’t understand much about impeachment*

Impeachment in the House is a political, not a criminal, proceeding.

Acquittal in the Senate will be a political, not a criminal, proceeding.


----------



## hadit (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened. *
> ...


That's not how the Constitution reads. The Senate can run the trial any way they want to.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 15, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


That's a really really big "if".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Trump's legacy will be the first impeached President to crush his Democratic opposition in an election for his second term.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How do defend against charges that make no sense and are not illegal?

The second article is so laughable as to be pathetic.  Where is this "contempt of Congress" written in any law?  It isn't!  The system of checks and balances built into our Constitution does not give Congress any supremacy over the Executive branch when it comes to disagreements between the two branches.  The Judicial Branch decides who wins, and the Democraps ignored that option.  If the Chief Justice has any balls, he will throw that out day one.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...




Answer some very simple questions and you will arrive at your answer.

1.  Were the funds withheld and never given to Ukraine?  No.

2.  Did Ukraine do what was asked as a favor to Trump?  No,

There you go.  No quid pro quo?  No crime! 

You even had testimony that stated that Trump wanted no quid pro quo.

No quid pro quo?  No crime!

OK, next Democrap stupidity up for discussion.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Impeachment is not criminal and should not be political. It is constitutional . It is a remedy for an abuse of power that undermines the constitution and endangers the democracy. That has clearly happened here


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



*Impeachment is not criminal and should not be political.*

Huh?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The R's choices were irrelevant.  Trump ordered those who were relevant to disobey their subpoenas.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That's the meme being echoed around the Internet.  High Crimes and Misdemeanors are crimes, the former suggests a felony and the latter less than a felony but more than an infraction.

You and others who hate Democrats and excuse trump are grasping at straws in the wind.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



*The R's choices were irrelevant.  *

According to the Dems.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



*That's the meme being echoed around the Internet.*

And it happens to be true.

*High Crimes and Misdemeanors are crimes*

So charge him criminally.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Oh, so to direct someone to ignore a subpoena to testify under oath, or to refuse to release documents, is not a crime?

If these behaviors were to have occurred before a Grand Jury, each member given immunity to appear or to provide documents would be taken to jail until they acquiesce.  The only reason a Grand Jury was not called is because the Attorney General was hand picked by the Defendant, and would never have the integrity to recuse himself.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...








And it is obvious to anyone with a functional  brain that he hasn't abused his power.

Obummer though, we have clear evidence that he most certainly did.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...








Yeah, it's not.  If Congress weren't so intent on abusing the COTUS they would subpoena,  and when denied take their case to the Court....as the COTUS tells them to do.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 15, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Democrats vomiting again.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Impeachment is no different than an indictment, using semantic sophistry doesn't make your case.


----------



## westwall (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...







Says the king of semantic sophistry.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Were things so great under GW after the crash?
Neither party has any validity in my eyes.
Trump is nuts but he is executing his stated platform.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



And he'll be acquitted and he won't be criminally charged.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



It is called "Executive Privilege".  Perhaps you have heard of it?  Even most libtards know what it means.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Trump refused to let witnesses testify... *
> 
> And so did Democrats.



Um, nope. Nobody who could have cleared Trump was volunteering to speak. They were all claiming executive privilege. 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Is Ukrainian corruption unrelated to Trump's call?
> Is the trigger to the investigation, the "whistleblower", unrelated to the investigation?



yes, and yes. 

It wasn't about Ukrainian corruption, it was about smearing Joe Biden.  Who called him out on it is irrelevant.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 16, 2020)

hadit said:


> hat's not how the Constitution reads. The Senate can run the trial any way they want to.



Sure they could... but engaging in a cover up doesn't really help.  It will obviously be a cover up.


----------



## hadit (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hat's not how the Constitution reads. The Senate can run the trial any way they want to.
> ...



The stage was set a long time ago. Any result other than conviction is automatically assumed to be a cover up. So what do you think is still covered up that the House failed to find, and don't you think you'd better let Pelosi know you have evidence she needs?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump refused to let witnesses testify... *
> ...



*Um, nope.*

Dems let every Republican witness testify? Link?

*yes, and yes.*

Then the Dems should have let the whistleblower testify. And Hunter Biden.
What were they afraid of?

*Who called him out on it is irrelevant.*

So let Trump's accuser testify.


----------



## hadit (Jan 16, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And since the WB wasn't a first hand witness, let's find out who thought they were authorized to divulge the contents of a phone call between the president and a foreign head of state without the president's approval.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 16, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



It appears you don't understand that EP is not sacrosanct:

Executive privilege - Wikipedia


----------



## westwall (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hat's not how the Constitution reads. The Senate can run the trial any way they want to.
> ...








What's funny is you morons claiming a coverup, but you could find no crime.  So the dems had to pull nonsense out of their asses.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 16, 2020)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Really?
Watchdog Says Trump Administration Broke Law in Withholding Ukraine Aid


> WASHINGTON — T*he Trump administration violated the law in withholding security assistance aid to Ukraine, a nonpartisan federal watchdog agency sai*d on Thursday, weighing in on a decision by President Trump that is at the heart of the impeachment case against him.





> The Government Accountability Office said the White House’s Office of Management and Budget violated the *Impoundment Control Act* when it withheld nearly $400 million for “a policy reason,” even though the funds had been allocated by Congress. *The decision was directed by the president himself*, and during the House impeachment inquiry, administration officials testified that they had raised concerns about its legality to no avail.


----------



## westwall (Jan 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








Wow, one whole group out of dozens.  Your own link says the OMB believes differently.

Once again, instead of evidence of wrongdoing. you present opinion.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, yesterday the dam broke when Parnas had his interview with Rachel Maddow.  What's even funnier is the paper trail that is being uncovered, it leads directly back to Trump.


----------



## westwall (Jan 16, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, yesterday the dam broke when Parnas had his interview with Rachel Maddow.  What's even funnier is the paper trail that is being uncovered, it leads directly back to Trump.








Suuuuuure it is.  You would think that after 3 years of being lied to by the MSM you would have figured it out.  But no, back on the Clueless Express you go.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 16, 2020)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The GOA just announced the crime.  What they are looking at is the intent.  And the intent is even worse.  So don't go on and on about no crime.  There is enough there to at least call for impeachment even if it doesn't result in removal from office.


----------



## westwall (Jan 16, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








Yeah, the GAO has a history of being wrong.  Many, many times their opinions have been proven wrong in Court.

This is another in the long line of them being in error.


----------



## elongobardi (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Like the Demtards did in The House.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 17, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...




A subpoena from the Court? or from some members of the House? its a big difference. Trump has a right to challenge and he did just that. It was the Democrats who refused to take it to the court and call it a crime/obstruction,  so they are the ones abusing their power here.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 17, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...




Ted Kennedy's Soviet Gambit

You need to lose the Moscow Mitch moniker you know? if your looking for a road that leads to Moscow, no one has traveled down that road more than the Democrats. And they have never paid the price for their sins.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Serious question here. What is the longest you have ever gone without posting a "But Hillary" or "But Obama", or a "But Somebody" remark? A few minutes? An hour? A couple of hours? A day? The subject of this thread is turtle boy's bad week. Your "But Obama" crap is off subject. Try to keep up.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...








Who cares.  What was good for them, is good for everyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2020)

hadit said:


> The stage was set a long time ago. Any result other than conviction is automatically assumed to be a cover up. So what do you think is still covered up that the House failed to find, and don't you think you'd better let Pelosi know you have evidence she needs?



Oh, the house made a slam dunk case, even with the witnesses they had....  But Trump is trying to hide people who might shed more light on this. 

Innocent people call witnesses to confirm their innocence.  Guilty people try to hide witnesses. 



westwall said:


> What's funny is you morons claiming a coverup, but you could find no crime. So the dems had to pull nonsense out of their asses.



Again, the same people who claimed a blow job was an impeachable offense think that trying to use government funds to rig an election is just fine.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The stage was set a long time ago. Any result other than conviction is automatically assumed to be a cover up. So what do you think is still covered up that the House failed to find, and don't you think you'd better let Pelosi know you have evidence she needs?
> ...






Slam dunk that they are incompetent twits is the only case they made.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Slam dunk that they are incompetent twits is the only case they made.



We've sent people to prison for less evidence than there is against Trump.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Slam dunk that they are incompetent twits is the only case they made.
> ...








Yes, innocent people are convicted by corrupt DA's all of the time.   The Dems have shown the world that they are no better than that piece of poo mike nifong.


----------



## hadit (Jan 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The stage was set a long time ago. Any result other than conviction is automatically assumed to be a cover up. So what do you think is still covered up that the House failed to find, and don't you think you'd better let Pelosi know you have evidence she needs?
> ...



So your basic complaint is that the House didn't do its job in calling witnesses, but because you have to spin it as anyone but a democrat's fault, you claim it's a cover-up. It's not the Senate's job to make up for the House's incompetence.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Ah, another Orange alternate reality.  Don't you think there has been enough evidence of this to suggest that maybe what Rump cooked up with his merry band of criminals wasn't on the up and up?  It just keeps piling up.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...







No, there has been zero evidence presented to suggest any criminal activity from Trump.

Shitloads about hunter and his dad though
Real evidence of their criminality.   I thought no one is above the law....unless they happen to be from your side...right mr. Political whore...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I can see it now.

Prosecutor:  Your client has been found with the smoking gun in his hand
Defender:  2nd Amendment says he has the right to have a gun and it's over 21.
Prosecutor:  Your client was standing over the body with the barrel pointed at the victim.
Defender:  He was pointing out that there was a dead body there
Prosecutor:  Your Client is Guilty as sin
Defender:  What about Hillary and Biden
Judge:  Case dismissed due to lack of evidence.

Yah, works for you but not the rest of us.And it's getting harder and harder for the Republican Senators to swallow as well.  In the Senate, it won't be a 2/3rds vote but it's going to be over 50%.  he keeps his job but he loses the support of Congress.  It's getting too expensive to keep giving him the free rides.  This ride is going to cost him in support.  He has already lost the ability to threaten politicians in supporting him.  And I am not impressed by his trade deals of late.  Nothing is going to change no matter how much BS he spreads.  The damage has already been done years ago and the agreements don't go far enough since it let's the industries off the hook and tries to put the blame on the Nations.  In 1956, we had laws and the balls to send those same companies to prison or at least heavily fine them or break them up.  So no more free rides.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...








I love your ridiculously thought out non sequitur's.  Got anything pertinent to the OP or are you just going to continue to blow smoke out your butt?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You must have your nose a place you shouldn't have to notice.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...








If you are going to insult someone, at least do it in English.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Do you want me to provide Tea and Biscuits?


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...








I prefer scones you philistine!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...



Gosh, that means he can partner with the biggest of owl-shit to occupy the speaker of the house's seat as the two jerks of the century.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *A proper trial is calling witnesses and finding out what happened. *
> ...



He didn't have the final say.

You dicks can't figure that out ?

Yet ?

Really.

Are you that fucking stupid ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Piling up ?

You need a magnifying glass to find it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm a Neanderthal.  Get it right.  Ugh beat you with rock.......


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 18, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



hate to break to to you but you are looking in the wrong end of the telescope again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yes, innocent people are convicted by corrupt DA's all of the time. The Dems have shown the world that they are no better than that piece of poo mike nifong.



DAs don't convict anyone.  That's left to juries...


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First we have this:
> 
> Mitch McConnell hit with formal ethics complaint over Trump impeachment: Statements ‘directly contradict his oath of impartiality’
> 
> ...




Yeah..."CNN explained"...

  But we can revisit this in a few months. Are you just working on the normal demoralization propaganda or are you claiming that Trump will be removed from office?

  I know you are a coward but just this once do you think you could answer directly?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...


What the hell are you talking about. I am stating facts. It looks like Moscow Mitch will not be able to get the charges dismissed and that they will be forced to call witnesses. What part of that do you not understand? And no, I don't think that he will be acquitted, but he will be damaged . He already is.


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, innocent people are convicted by corrupt DA's all of the time. The Dems have shown the world that they are no better than that piece of poo mike nifong.
> ...








Corrupt DAs bring the cases, and falsify the evidence,  moron.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  No he’s not damaged. Not in the slightest. Not even to the tune of a single vote I would say. 

    But you finally admit you think he will not be acquitted.  This is going to be embarrassing for you. Or not....being as your point is  propaganda and four years of being wrong hasn’t seemed to embarrass you yet. 

    Admit it...you were as sure Hildebeast would win then as You now are that Trump will be removed. Doesn’t matter that you were wrong. Somebody else’s fault. Keep telling yourself you don’t need to assess why you were so out of touch with reality. And hey the premature crowing and victory laps maybe helped sell some people the lie. But you aren’t chagrined in the least. All in a days despicable work.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  And no you aren’t stating facts. You were stating “as CNN explained”. Nobody can force McConnell to do anything. I already cited the SC decision...9-0. Look it up Communist....but by all means continue sucking up to power and parroting CNN.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> But you finally admit you think he will not be acquitted. This is going to be embarrassing for you. Or not....being as your point is propaganda and four years of being wrong hasn’t seemed to embarrass you yet.


I meant to say "convicted"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



What case is that,,,,,,?
Here is the real deal
McConnell Doesn’t Have the Votes to Dismiss Impeachment Charges or Block Witnesses: Reports


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 18, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > First we have this:
> ...


Didn't Bernie honeymoon in Moscow, or was it some other part of the old Soviet Union?


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > But you finally admit you think he will not be acquitted. This is going to be embarrassing for you. Or not....being as your point is propaganda and four years of being wrong hasn’t seemed to embarrass you yet.
> ...



  So you lose again. I won’t belabor your typo...it happens. But the elites have lost again. And you know it. As I said your desire is to cause as much damage as possible while losing.
   It’s despicable. And will backfire again.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


An unsuccessful prosecution of Trump is not necessarily losing. If the Senate conducts a proper trial, It will become abundantly clear that he is a menace to the Constitution and to democracy. It will also expose those Senators who choose to put Trump and party over country and they may well pay a political price for that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


In Todays News .....

‘Naked, unapologetic and insidious’ corruption: Dems respond to Trump’s official statement on impeachment trial



> “Rather than honestly address the evidence against him, the President’s latest filing makes the astounding claim that pressuring Ukraine to interfere in our election by announcing investigations that would damage a political opponent and advance his reelection is the President’s way of fighting corruption. It is not. Rather it is corruption itself, naked, unapologetic and insidious.” —Democratic House Managers, joint statement entitled “The Answer of President Donald J. Trump” (pdf), the six-page document issued Saturday by the White House is the official response—authored by Trump attorneys Jay Sekulow and Pat Cipollone—to the impeachment charges (pdf) approved by the House and now before the Senate.



Furthermore.....



> According to the _New York Times_:
> 
> The president’s lawyers did not deny any of the core facts underlying Democrats’ charges, conceding what considerable evidence and testimony in the House has shown: that he withheld $391 million in aid and a White House meeting from Ukraine and asked the country’s president to investigate former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. and his son, Hunter Biden.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  I can list the Senators who willl vote for Trump right now. What you want is an propaganda event. A circus run along the lines you want like the one in the house. But you are the loser. You should have won the Senate if you wanted to run it. Oh the media runs it you say? Nope. McConnell does. The media are just very rich multinational corporations intent on overthrowing the US President. Most of America ignores them and their only power really is the power of a constant barrage of propaganda and the street hoodlums who respond to their calls.

 So in the end you will still lose. ..you've admitted it...you dont stand a chance. Just like you didnt stand a chance of stopping Kavanaugh, or Gorsuch even though the elite did the same thing you want done in this case. In fact I remember the media elites, and the sniveling serfs who follow them here, saying the  very same thing. "You better call more witnesses...you better assume his guilt...Man once women see how these Senators vote they are done...this is a menace to the Constitution which we love and adore and would never bash!"

  Empty propaganda. You cant back it up and two Supreme Court justices prove it. The media corporations and Hollywood degenerates can throw everything they want against the wall. But they will lose again and Americans will be repulsed at the third world antics used to try and force their will on the American people.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 19, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> .....
> 
> ‘Naked, unapologetic and insidious’ corruption: Dems respond to Trump’s official statement on impeachment trial
> 
> ]




  Oh the "Dems respond"? LOL Are saying that this hurting Trump among the DNC? LOL


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



One very big problem with what you are saying.  The Dems will vote as a block.  And there are 7 Republicans that have already said they will vote to remove him from office.  That means a simple majority will vote for his removal.  But they probably won't make the 66 votes.  

Let's look at it from another direction.  We already know that there are more than 7 Reps that find the whole situation unpalatable.  The law reads, 2/3rds of the Senators present.  That means it's not 66 votes needed.  It could be less.  You can already bet the Dems will be present in force.  And so will the 7 Reps that want him gone.  What happens if X number of his "So Called" Supporters decide not to show up for the vote due to having troubles with the 2020 year elections?  The _Senate_ has 53 _Republicans_, 45 _Democrats_, and 2 Independents.  The Indys vote with the Dems.  That's a 53 to 47.  Now, we have 7 Reps vote for Trump to be removed.  That means we now have a count of 46 to 54.  This means that every Republican MUST vote.  If they have absent senators, that 2/3rds of the Senators Present inches closer as the 54 doesn't change but the 46 goes down.  This is as high a percentage chance as if all 46 stays to vote.  

Think of this, Gardner from Colorado may be one to sit out.  The appointed Senator from Arizona may be one that may elect to sit out.  Both have to distance themselves some way without appearing to vote to have Trump removed.  If they stay the course, it's almost a 100% chance both will be headed home at  the Christmas  break.  There are a handful of others in the same boat.  Off the top of my head, I can't name them and it's been a long day.  Remember, when the impeached President Andrew Johnson, only one vote was lacking in the Senate to  remove him from  office.  He finished out his term but was largely ignored.  If the vote is close, imagine the reaction from Trump.  He might claim a victory even with the 46 to 54 vote but let is be closer to 40 and 54, then watch out.  We could have the grandest "Here, Hold my Beer" moment Trump has ever done.  Then it might be Article 25 time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



*That means we now have a count of 46 to 54. This means that every Republican MUST vote. If they have absent senators, that 2/3rds of the Senators Present inches closer as the 54 doesn't change but the 46 goes down. This is as high a percentage chance as if all 46 stays to vote. *

All you need are 7 Republican votes and 19 Republican no shows. And no Dem defections.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 19, 2020)

DOTR said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


None of that refutes or mitigates the points that I made. What I want, and what I believe moist Americans want is a fair, legitimate and impartial trial which Trump and McConnel are terrified of. It's not about overthrowing the president, undoing the 201t6 election or influencing the 2020 election. It's about upholding the constitution and the rule of law, Deal with it!


----------



## DOTR (Jan 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  I think that was well written and astute. But it’s nothing new. We always knew the swamp would fight back. Everything that has happened so far has been on razor thin margins. 
    You have to understand why the media has thrown away the pretense of impartiality...why the deep state is pulling out all stops. They *almost* had it. And along comes Trump. It’s suicide bomber time for them else they miss what they have spent decades trying to achieve...especially with that next Supreme pick. (She’s dying)
    Nevertheless they don’t have the Constitutional power. They have the propaganda power, institutional control and are backed by tremendous wealth and, as you pointed out, that will be brought to bear on senators they see as vulnerable. But they can’t force the issue and we are safe as long as we remember that. 
   McConnell has all the power he needs. And all the pressure in the world won’t move him. We didn’t face a propaganda offensive this intense even from the USSR because they are now working from within. And the message to Americans is “it doesn’t matter who you vote for...we can undo it”. 
   And even if Trump survives by only one vote it makes no difference. The same people who hated him before hate him still. What’s changed? For Trump a vote of no confidence from the ruling elites is a resume enhancement to his supporters.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 20, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  No it’s not. It’s about overthrowing the election and regaining political power. That simple. You will lose while the American people win. And the elites know it...otherwise why are they so desperately trying to enfranchise felons and attack the Electoral College?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



One big problem.  We all know that it's probably not going to reach the 2/3rds vote.  But if it reaches a simple majority of his guilt then that's good enough.  November isn't that far off.  With a vote of 54 for removal and 46 against removal that becomes a battle cry.  And we already know there are 54 of the 100 that will vote to remove.  We don't know how many others will cross over if any at all.  But it won't matter.  Senators careers will change.  I listed 2 that are pretty well done and will be replaced by Democrats.  I believe even Moscow Mitch will be replaced as well.  That's 3.  If that is all that happens then the Senate will be at 50-50 including Indies.  But in today's climate it's hard to predict.

You write like it's all the Democrats Deep that is the problem.  Newsflash:  The Republicans are also part of the Deep as well.  There is no difference between which room full of old, while, wrinkled, rich white guys that are pulling the strings.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2020)

*A Fraught Moment*
By James Howard Kunstler
Kunstler.com
December 7, 2019

". . . What is the Democratic Party today? Well, it’s the cheerleading squad for “seventeen” government agencies that add up to the craftily-labeled “intel _community_,” a warm-and-fuzzy coalition of snoops, false witnesses, rogue lawfare cadres, seditionists, and bad-faith artists working sedulously to hide their previous misdeeds with ever-fresh ones. They’re the party against free speech, the party against due process of law, the party determined to provoke war with Russia. They’re the party of sexual confusion, sexual hysteria, and sexual conflict, the party of kangaroo courts, cancel culture, erasing boundaries (including national borders), and of making up rules for all that as they go along — like the Nazis and Soviets used to do. The ideas and policies they advocate are so comprehensively crazy that their old support of slavery looks quaintly straightforward in comparison. 

It’s taken a while for the full efflorescence of these political pathologies to present. But now they are finally on display for all to see in what is supposed to be a climactic impeachment melodrama. The impeachment process itself has revealed the party’s genius for inventing new debaucheries of law and government misconduct — the latest being Rep Adam Schiff’s blatantly illegal cadging of his opponents’ phone logs. And now, after three years of unchallenged wickedness, they literally face the moment of truth.

That is, when all the many players in this grand game of Gotcha have to face the consequences of what they have done. The Horowitz report is necessarily limited to the DOJ inspector general’s narrow mission scope: the IG can only interview current employees of the agency and its stepchild, the FBI, which means that key players in the Gotcha game such as former FBI director Comey, former acting director McCabe, fired special agent Peter Strzok and notably ex-CIA director John Brennan were outside of Mr. Horowitz’s sphere of operations. His scope was also supposedly limited to the issues around FISA warrant mischief — though those complex shenanigans may have led the IG to other related dodges, cons, and crimes outright. The IG has no real law enforcement powers. He can only refer or recommend further action. Nevertheless, a great miasma of anxiety oppresses the Democratic Party now as it awaits whatever Mr. Horowitz has to say about these matters.

The party’s propaganda arms at _The New York Times_, the _WashPo_, and cable news networks worked up a frenzy of distractions and ruses this past week — for instance the “bombshell” that International-Man-of-Mystery Joseph Mifsud was not a hireling of the FBI. Of course, nobody ever claimed he was. Rather, he is suspected of being an agent of the Italian intel service with links to British intel, both used by the CIA as _beards_ for its nefarious activities around its own election meddling of 2016. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s Democratic caucus has been busy with ersatz impeachment proceedings, which are invidiously scheduled to continue next week as a smokescreen to conceal the Horowitz findings. It’s been a frantic campaign for them at a fraught moment in this long saga — but the odor of desperation is thick and rank.

Of course, behind the Horowitz report loom the specters of Barr & Durham. Whatever they’ve been up to has been hermetically sealed in a globe of silence even more oppressive and nightmarish for the Dems than the IG’s inquiry. Barr & Durham are able to make things stick, most crucially genuine criminal culpability for the entire RussiaGate fiasco and all of its offshoots, including the most recent “Whistleblower” caper — a patently treasonous scheme. Who knows if and when indictments start raining down, but there’s a chance that it will be a very hard rain indeed.. . . "


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



* And we already know there are 54 of the 100 that will vote to remove.*

How do you know that?


----------



## DOTR (Jan 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



   I agree (with that last). I was careful not to use the term “Democrat” for that reason. The hatred for a Trump is almost as strong in the RNC as in the DNC. They work together to keep power and consider elections to be a contest for which of them will lead the joint power. 

    These Republicans, the never Trumpers, find their power and desirability enhanced in this environment. They are the belles of the deep state ball and it drives the Mccains and the Romney types to try and outbid each other in deviousness for a pat on the head from their rulers.


----------

